# Posts asking for valuation



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Any posts asking for estimation or valuation of a car or item should be done with care. If it appears to be an attempt to circumvent the market place rules by effectively placing an advertisement on any forum area other than the market place it will be removed.

Please DO NOT respond to any such invitations for sale but instead report them to administration for removal. The market place has specific rules designed for your protection e.g. prevention of auctions and fraud attempts by new unknown members who are not yet allowed to send private messages for the same reason.

Realistic car valuations can be made using Glass's guide here: http://www.networkq.co.uk/buying/value-your-car/

Please help keep the forum safe.

TT Forum Admin.


----------

